# Wake Islands Monster Wahoo! 100 lbs



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course here they are called Ono, we caught 4 the others were about 30 lbs each. It's all team fishing here because we have to hand line them in before the sharks get them. We also got 1 YFT about 30 lbs, he was Sashimi before I could get the camera out.I'm guessing they are pretty tasty.Also pulled in 4 Baracudathey'll be buried in a garden somewhere.Enjoy the :takephoto


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:clap just curious, do ya'll ever see them diving? i know on tv they are always shooting them over there. i would love to see one.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *GONU (3/17/2009)*Also pulled in 4 Baracudathey'll be buried in a garden somewhere.


 lol - that's funny. Nice pic & very nice hoo


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I'veseenWahooand YFT while diving, but they wont let you get too close. The isalnd has a steep drop off after you get out 150 yards from the coast it drops from 80' to 600 plus feet. They like to hang out near the surface of the deep water. We mostly stay out of the deep water, I did get into it 1 day swimming back to the boat after a drift dive. Our boat driver lacked experiance and did not want to get to shallow. I was an erie feeling knowing you were putting yourself lower on the food chain.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kevin Thanks again for the reports Nice ono. Gene


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh heck yeah man!!! That is great! I am still sooooo jelous. Man you are livin the life! Way to represent Chunky Love!!


----------

